# My Many Thanks Goin' Out To Squirrely Girl!



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 7, 2010)

A few weeks Back i sent a pm to a certain squirrel asking if I could purchase some of her winter stash. She graciously accepted my offer and shipped them out with speedy delivery!

7 Pounds of Pecans!!

to be continued....


----------



## chefrob (Nov 7, 2010)

very cool...........


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 7, 2010)

It is so unlike a squirel to give up that many nuts - she must really like you


----------



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2010)

Soo what are ya doing with my nuts man? Iz affffful cold down here.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 7, 2010)

So the Squirrel had a stash of nuts imagine that


----------



## meateater (Nov 7, 2010)

Did she crack them for ya?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lucky man.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 9, 2010)

Back To the Nuts!

Here is a pic of the 3 bags left that squirrel sent me...I used the fourth bag, which was half full, for this batch of Smoked Honey & Brownsugar Pecans......MMMMMMMM! 

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1109100459.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1109100500.jpg
Sorry about the flash and the white bowl!!  This is 5 cups of raw pecans
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1107101445.jpg
 

To this I added a 1/2 cup warmed honey and stirred to completly coat all pieces. Next add 1/2 tsp hickory salt and 3 TBS of brownsuger. mix well.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1107101456.jpg

I spread it on a foil pan and popped in the UDS.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1107101457.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1107101457a.jpg

 Here they are going in the UDS with those fabulous Maple sausage fatties. Acouple of hours in some sassafrass smoke  @ 250*.

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1107101510.jpg

 MMMM!!!...... All toasted and smokey...and stuck together! Let them cool and then smack the foilpan on the counter to break them apart.

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1107101810.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1107101810b.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Nuts snacks/?action=view&current=1107101810a.jpg
 Thanks again to Cheryl for selling me these pecans...they are very nice quality and I am lookin forward to fixin the rest of them.

Thanks for watching.

SOB-QTV​bsp;


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 9, 2010)

They look great and I'll bet tasted even better


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 9, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> They look great and I'll bet tasted even better


Wow They are addicting!   I got the people at work breathing down my neck to make more!

I'll smoke them mixed nuts though....The Pecans Are MINE!

SOB


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 9, 2010)

Man SOB you got my mouth watering. They look delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

It's amazing that she could find where she had them all buried, but now I hope we don't have a hard Winter!

I guess she could always order some little peanuts, and then UPS can handle that delivery.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG Bear you are too much. I gave the UPS guy some of my nuts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  then he said they were for his grandma


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing squirrel's nuts with us! and I'll leave it at that...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2010)

Now cheryl does have some tastey nuts too. I was a lucky resipaton of a small bag of them myself. But this was when they were plentiful. I do think that she lives close enough to us here she might even be able to throw soe of them to me. So warm up that oitching arm there cheryl.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 10, 2010)

Squirrels always know where to find good Nuts...


----------

